# problema con samba, no deja leer ni escribir

## Pionerito

Hace tiempo que comparto archivos con el protocolo samba y hasta ahora me habia funcionado bien, ha como unos dias deje de venir al laboratorio y cuando me me conecte a mi pc para guardar unas cosas, no podia escribir ni leer de  las carpetas compartidas que tenia, lo primero que hice fue revisar el archivo de configuracion pero todo esta bien, no veo nada extraño, desinstale samba y lo volvi a instalar pero el problema persiste, no se me ocurre nada al respecto, en estos momentos, le di un chown reiniel.reiniel /mnt/Cosas que es la carpeta que tengo compartida y probe tambien con chmod -R 777 /mnt/Cosas pero nada, la desmonte y la volvi a montar pero nada, lo unico que me falta es crear otra carpeta y montar las cosas ahi a ver, se le ocurre alguan idea a alguno de ustedes, les posteo aqui mi fichero de configuracion de samba...

[Salvas]

available = yes

write users = reiniel

writable = yes

valid users = reiniel

path = /mnt/Salva

public = yes

[Mis Cosas]

available = yes

write users = reiniel,proyecto

writable = yes

valid users = reiniel,proyecto

path = /media/Cosas

[Tesis]

comment = tesis probadera

writeable = yes

directory mask = 0700

valid users = reiniel

path = /mnt/Salva

public = yes

create mask = 0700

[Mi Home]

available = yes

write users = reiniel

writable = yes

valid users = reiniel

path = /home/reiniel/Desktop

public = yes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo primero que se me ocurre: Mira en /var/log/samba/%tu_configuración% que es lo que queda logueado justo después de establecer una conexión nueva al servidor y justo después de tratar de escribir en el recurso compartido.

Tu smb.conf es todo lo que has posteado o hay algo mas arriba? Me refiero al típico encabezado con opciones globales...

Salud!

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Lo primero que se me ocurre: Mira en /var/log/samba/%tu_configuración% que es lo que queda logueado justo después de establecer una conexión nueva al servidor y justo después de tratar de escribir en el recurso compartido.
> 
> Tu smb.conf es todo lo que has posteado o hay algo mas arriba? Me refiero al típico encabezado con opciones globales...
> 
> Salud!

 

solo tengo eso

/var/log/samba/log.smbd miro en todo lo que hay ahi o solamente en este, voy a buscar en todos

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Lo primero que se me ocurre: Mira en /var/log/samba/%tu_configuración% que es lo que queda logueado justo después de establecer una conexión nueva al servidor y justo después de tratar de escribir en el recurso compartido.
> 
> Tu smb.conf es todo lo que has posteado o hay algo mas arriba? Me refiero al típico encabezado con opciones globales...
> 
> Salud!

 

me estuve fijando en los archivos que tengo compartidos y tienen permisos avanzados, al parecer eso es lo que no me deja copiarlos ni escribirlos, te ha pasado esto alguna vez..........

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> me estuve fijando en los archivos que tengo compartidos y tienen permisos avanzados, al parecer eso es lo que no me deja copiarlos ni escribirlos, te ha pasado esto alguna vez..........

 

Pasa siempre, si. Hay varias opciones para solventar esto pero dado que no parece que estés permitiendo usuarios sin credenciales por lo que leo de tu smb.conf, la forma mas facil de solucionarlo sería hacer que el punto de montaje y los archivos contenidos pertenezcan a los usuarios permitidos.

Ejemplo:

```
chown -R reiniel:users /home/reiniel/Desktop
```

Cambiará el propietario de esa carpeta al usuario reiniel y al grupo users, luego usar:

```
chmod -R 755 /home/reiniel/Desktop #<---Ejemplo, cambialo según tus necesidades
```

Para darle permisos de lectura/ejecución al grupo y al resto de los usuarios pero solo escritura al dueño.

Salud!

----------

